# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Artisanlens

## Willie

Ik overweeg om artisanlenzen te laten plaatsen.Is er iemand die dit ook heeft laten doen? Ik ben heel benieuwd naar het resultaat op langere basis. (jaren)

----------


## brenda scholten

ik ben benieuwd naar de behandelingen over artisan. Heeft iemand negatieve reacties en zowel positieve reacties hierover, mail ze dan naar mij. emailadres:

[email protected]

----------


## Luuss0404

Ervaringen over Implantlenzen (Artisan, artiflex, Icare):
* http://www.ooglasertrefpunt.nl/html....=33&kliniekid= Negatief
* http://www.ooglasertrefpunt.nl/html....=45&kliniekid= Negatief Laser, Positief Implantlens
* http://www.ooglasertrefpunt.nl/html....=58&kliniekid= Positief 
* http://www.ooglasertrefpunt.nl/html....=63&kliniekid= Positief
* http://www.ooglasertrefpunt.nl/html....354&kliniekid= Positief
* http://www.ooglasertrefpunt.nl/html....=51&kliniekid= Pos/Neg
* http://www.ooglasertrefpunt.nl/html....=76&kliniekid= Positief
* http://www.ooglasertrefpunt.nl/html....=91&kliniekid= Positief

Artikel:
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...ed=1#post56566

----------

